# need help deciding if i should show my horse...??



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest watching some slow motion barrel runs on youtube and assessing for yourself whether the mobility needed to do that sport is within your horses ability or not. Good luck!


----------



## barebackbeautyqueen (May 25, 2013)

you're golden. &#55357;&#56396; Just watch her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help bro...lol


----------



## barebackbeautyqueen (May 25, 2013)

lolol, anytime doll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Could you show us pictures of the mare and especially the leg in question?

And just a note. It is confOrmation and not confirmation.

Lizzie


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Not after that comment


----------



## barebackbeautyqueen (May 25, 2013)

LOLOLOL. Autocorrect is a drag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Omgggg..Not helping


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Has she had any problems with the leg before? My gelding doesn't have the greatest Confo either but does good racing..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Since you won't post a pic of her leg then we can only guess as to how 'curved' it is.......


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Since you won't post a pic of her leg then we can only guess as to how 'curved' it is.......


Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me how much air you think my truck tire needs? 
But I'm not showing you a pic because I think you're snotty. :lol:
Just guess and be bloody helpful. :-x


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me how much air you think my truck tire needs?
> But I'm not showing you a pic because I think you're snotty. :lol:
> Just guess and be bloody helpful. :-x


 lol lol lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me how much air you think my truck tire needs?
> But I'm not showing you a pic because I think you're snotty. :lol:
> Just guess and be bloody helpful. :-x


Well is it sitting on the rim?
Is it bulging at the top?
Naaaaaaw....your fine, just load it up with cinder blocks and head down the highway at break neck speeds! And if your driving a dually your in luck, if the tire blows youve still got three more back there! :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Using a horse whose conformation isn't ideal in a high-impact sport can make that joint A) more prone to injury and B) break down easier. The horse may be fine, it may be fine for some years then start showing signs of breakdown, or it may not be okay to run at all. 
How severe is the defect? 
Feathered Feet is correct, though - and just pointing out a very common error. Conformation when talking about how an animal is built (think "form") versus confirmation which is confirming something, ensuring something is correct, or the act of confirming your Christian belief (think "to firm something up.") 
Anyways, on to my main point:
A horse that has a conformational defect for a certain sport obviously won't be as well suited to hold up over the long term. It is up to you and your vet whether or not to pursue this endeavor with this particular horse. If you DO decide to go ahead, YOU must then commit to ensuring that your horse is comfortable. That means being extra vigilant and watching for changes, and being willing to call it quits when the horse is showing that they may not be okay with their work load. 
This means you have to be pretty in tune with your horse, and know what is normal and what isn't, and being very on top of it. No saying "oh she's just being ****y today," you have to consider that her acting up even a touch might be her way of communicating that she's in pain somewhere.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well is it sitting on the rim?
> Is it bulging at the top?
> Naaaaaaw....your fine, just load it up with cinder blocks and head down the highway at break neck speeds! And if your driving a dually your in luck,  if the tire blows youve still got three more back there! :wink:


Bulge? Rim? I dunno... It's got a slight curve? 
All sounds good though! No dually but maybe I can limp there with the spare three. :lol:


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

no. She hasn't had any problems


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Lol. If u had a dodge u wouldn't have these issues


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

riette said:


> Lol. If u had a dodge u wouldn't have these issues


I have a dodge, it's a dually too......no issues.:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

riette said:


> Lol. If u had a dodge u wouldn't have these issues


C'mon, I breed Arabians - Obviously I only settle for the best. :lol:


A picture really would be helpful, though.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> C'mon, I breed Arabians - Obviously I only settle for the best. :lol:
> 
> 
> A picture really would be helpful, though.


It's not a dually:wink: my trucks rear end matches my horses and mine!!! LOL!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

riette said:


> Lol. If u had a dodge u wouldn't have these issues


Pretty sure tire pressue has an effect on the perfornace of all vehicles, regardless of make or model.

Anyway, posters can only give very limited advice if limited information is given. If you're unwilling to post a photo, perhaps your horse should be seen by a vet and evaluated.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me how much air you think my truck tire needs?
> But I'm not showing you a pic because I think you're snotty. :lol:
> Just guess and be bloody helpful. :-x


Just put a little air only in the bottom of your tire as the rest is probably round enough.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> It's not a dually:wink: my trucks rear end matches my horses and mine!!! LOL!


Ha! Duallys. Try going 4x4ing in them useless things. :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Obvioisly the op doesn't want a truthful helpful answer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Is anyone else wondering if both these new people are the same person? I just... get that impression. Completely baseless, you could call it a gut feeling.

Onto the actual question, just in case I'm wrong or someone else runs across it and cares about the answer. If the leg is not correct, the animal should not be doing high impact sports. Cutting, reining, barrels and gaming are all high impact Western disciplines. Showjumping, eventing, Prince Phillip mounted games [English gaming - tons of fun on a speedy pony, but really hard on a horse!], eq over fences and hunter over fences are all high impact English disciplines. Anything that puts a lot of stress on the leg. Dressage can be "high impact" too, in its own way, though is usually harder on the hind legs and back than the front legs. Campdrafting, polo, polocrosse... others I'm sure.

A leg with a flaw such as being "curved inwards" [implies knock-kneed] is weaker and far more prone to injury. I will accept a leg that is a little forward at the knee, but never back. Never knock-kneed or bow-legged, and never bench-kneed [that's offset knees, to anyone who doesn't know]. I ride English but I know well the stresses put on the leg in barrel racing with those quick tight turns at high speed.

Say it with me, people! Legs are vital. Without a good leg, it doesn't matter how good the rest of the horse is. You're going to break it down if you push it to excel in a high impact sport.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Is anyone else wondering if both these new people are the same person? I just... get that impression. Completely baseless, you could call it a gut feeling.


One of them has been banned, so your gut feeling may have been correct. 

I agree that pictures would help. It's really difficult to assess anything based on just a description, but I'm kind of with the others here. High impact sports are hard on joints, even more so if that joint isn't formed quite right, so you're taking your chances for injury. On the other hand though, if you only plan on participating occasionally in these types of events, you might be just fine.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Lololol wow. All i have to say is if the OP doesnt want to post a picture, than most likely the horse is in danger. He leg is probably far worse than what they make it out to be and the OP might be afraid to hear the harsh sides of her barrel horse. 
I barrel race, and if our horses leg has to much flexibility, take it off the pattern. Thats asking for tragedy.


----------

